# Amazing flashlight for the $$



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazon.com: Guard Dog Security Halo 290 Lumen 5 Function Waterproof Rechargeable Tactical Flashlight (5.9-Inch, Black): Sports & Outdoors
















For $34 you get a waterproof, rechargeable, 290 Lumen flashlight. I have owned this for over a year, used it almost weekly, and I had to recharge it last week, only because it was getting a little dim. (I drained it fully first). I have dropped it on cement, down the stairs, knocked it over all the time, and it still works just like the day I bought it. (it's shockproof) The light reaches out about 300ft from my patio, when it's very dark out. It comes with the battery charger, and I bought 2 extra rechargeable batteries just in case, though I have never had to use them. The top also doubles as a self defense or glass breaker. My wife always gives me crap about how many flashlights I own, and this has to be my favorite, as well as my headlamp.

Gman303


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

That is a nice light, I will have to order one to try it out. I just purchased a Nebo 310 lumen with an adjustable focus, 3 power settings, strobe and S.O.S. functions. It is water resistant, not sure how "waterproof it actually is..... but it is a great light.

Nebo 5620 Redline Select Flashlight - Amazon.com


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I looked up both flash lights from above and they both are using LED lights which is great as you know longer have to worry about the bulb burning out and are much more efficient then other lighting devices. For shtf situation I like a flash light that has both a large and small LED, I have a couple of sidewinders but it doesn't have near the power of the above flashlights.
Streamlight Sidewinder Sportmans / Tactical Flashlight with Articulating Head FREE S&H 14002, 14006, 14007, 14000, 14027, 14012, 14001, 14022. Streamlight Flashlights.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Great thread, I'm a flashaholic and proud of it.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

So far I have yet seen many take a beating like a Timex & still function.

Penetrates smoke, 10 year warranty, has NO batteries, 90 second charge time.
Can be charged from nearly anything. AC or DC

Can be left on charger indefinitely Light For Life™ UC3.400™ Flashlight


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> So far I have yet seen many take a beating like a Timex & still function.
> 
> Penetrates smoke, 10 year warranty, has NO batteries, 90 second charge time.
> Can be charged from nearly anything. AC or DC
> ...


Those are nice lights but they are expen$ive, larger than a maglite, and have a short run time.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

They are less than half the size of a maglight.

You usually do not need a flashlight for a couple of hours at a time.
Remember they recharge in 90 seconds!
Plus when you drop it no need of worrying about the bulb. 

It outperforms all of my maglights & others by far.



You just can NOT use it as a club.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 26, 2012)

I have bought 2 Fenix PD32's and imo they outperform Surefire flashlights at a fraction of the cost


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have bought several flashlights but for SHTF I think I will stick with this one. I have been using it for over a year and it is always ready to go and you don't have to worry about batteries.
Amazon.com: Energizer Solar Rechargeable 3-LED Carabiner Crank Light: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

May not be trendy or cool enough, but I am very pleased with my Walmart Special Coleman Max(s). I love them, very bright, and great battery life.


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

"For $34 you get a waterproof, rechargeable, 290 Lumen flashlight. I have owned this for over a year, used it almost weekly, and I had to recharge it last week, only because it was getting a little dim. (I drained it fully first). I have dropped it on cement, down the stairs, knocked it over all the time, and it still works just like the day I bought it. (it's shockproof) The light reaches out about 300ft from my patio, when it's very dark out. It comes with the battery charger, and I bought 2 extra rechargeable batteries just in case, though I have never had to use them. The top also doubles as a self defense or glass breaker. My wife always gives me crap about how many flashlights I own, and this has to be my favorite, as well as my headlamp."

I just ordered it. Thanks for the info. I will provide my thoughts once I have had a chance to try it out.

Pete


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

That Nebo is sick


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Great thread, I'm a flashaholic and proud of it.


Hello my name is punch and I too am a Flashaholic...


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

This thing is great. Very bright, too. Well worth the money.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Puppage said:


> This thing is great. Very bright, too. Well worth the money.


Glad you like it!!


----------



## Holmes375 (Dec 26, 2012)

Puppage said:


> This thing is great. Very bright, too. Well worth the money.


I also ordered one after reading the thread - thanks to the OP for posting it.

I've had mine for a week now and rather impressed with the light in consideration of its cost. I plan to order a couple more.


----------

